
A Difficult Month - Post Mortem - rubikscube
http://blog.iron.io/2013/06/a-difficult-month-post-mortem.html
======
ddorian43
But how did they shard a queue on multiple servers?

~~~
miahi
They say that the problem was the number of items in one queue. If this is the
issue, and they have a way to handle a large number of small full queues but
not a single huge one, what comes to mind is linking some "virtual queues" so
that a queue is stored in many small queues, stored on different servers.
Instering an item would put it in the first queue until that reaches the
limit, then switch to a new one, on another server.

------
Sujan
Honesty goes a long way.

------
ksec
I saw iron.io, I thought immediately it was another Ruby bashing article.

~~~
carimura
Fair enough. :) For the record, we actually use a lot of Ruby in our frontend
systems as well as organize the SFRails meetup group in San Francisco. We just
-- love GoLang for everything else.

